#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Ваше отношение к практике Чод?

## Нандзед Дорже

Собственно, вопрос уже заявлен, интересуют различия, сходства, мотивы, детали обстоятельств, - все, что касается отношений с этой практикой. Все, что сочтете возможным для себя сказать.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

И где Вы только берцовые кости берёте?

----------


## Legba

А что, надо?  :Wink:  
Можно устроить.....

----------


## Аньезка

Наверное, решилась бы только с группой людей. Одной пока страшно.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А что, надо?  
> Можно устроить.....


Да пока не надо.

Вспомнилась песня БГ "Кладбище" с альбома "Навигатор" (1995 г.)

    Село солнце за Гималаи,
    Чтоб назавтра вновь взойти;
    Бредет йогин на кладбище
    Отсекать привязанности.

    У него труба из кости,
    Он начнет в нее трубить;
    Созовет голодных духов -
    Их собой поить-кормить.

    Они съедят его тело,
    Они выпьют кровь до дна;
    И к утру он чист-безгрешен,
    Не привязан ни хрена...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Наверное, решилась бы только с группой людей. Одной пока страшно.


Именно из-за необходимости в страхе эта практика должна выполняться в одиночестве. Групповой ретрит снижает чувство страха, а выполнение практики ночью вызывает необходимый страх.

Люди имеют разный уровень предрасположенности к тому, чтобы испытывать страх. Если вы слишком храбры или, наоборот, очень боязливы, вам будет сложно практиковать чод, поскольку для успешной практики требуется не слишком сильное, но и не очень слабое чувство страха. Отчаянный поиск «я» рождает в практикующем интенсивный страх, и лучшими средствами для победы над ним являются бодхичитта и мудрость, познающая пустоту. 

Практика ночью и в одиночестве имеет несомненную важность и ценность. Однако поначалу нам следует практиковать ночью одним в своей комнате и делать это мягко, спокойно и с минимальным чувством страха. Постепенно развивая бодхичитту и мудрость, познающую пустоту, а вовсе не храбрость, мы начинаем по-настоящему понимать, что то, что проявляется или происходит, может быть использовано на пути. Затем мы определяем место своей практики. При выборе места ни в коем случае не следует подвергать свою жизнь опасности. Пока не появится необходимый опыт, нельзя выполнять практику в местах, где существует опасность падения скал или деревьев или в доме, который может обрушиться. Но когда возникает окончательная и нерушимая вера в практику чод, тогда отпадает необходимость направляться в места, вселяющие страх, поскольку ужасающие видения будут появляться, где бы мы ни находились. Это важно, так как нам нужны пугающие видения духов, если мы искренне практикуем чод.

Анечка, цитата из наставлений Сонг Ринпоче. Специально для вас...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Дима Саб. писал: 




> И где Вы только берцовые кости берёте?


Так ить вроде не это главное в Чод. Разве кости останавливают (вернее, их отсутствие)? Почему, к примеру, вас не привлекает такой роскошный метод проявления бохичитты и познания пустоты, называемый Чод Махамудры?

----------


## Аньезка

Нандзед, спасибо большое! Буквально на днях читала объяснение практики Чод в книге "Знаменитые йогини". Так вот там, если я ничего не путаю, советовалось вначале совершать именно групповые практики. Хотя, в том, что вы говорите, несомненно, кроется большой смысл!

И, кстати, такой момент был: в той же книге говорилось о том, что наши и европейкого рода кладбища недостаточно страшны для такой практики. Советовалось выполнять её именно на тибетских/индийских, таких, где кости под ногами валяются (такие существуют?)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если вы слишком храбры или, наоборот, очень боязливы, вам будет сложно практиковать чод, поскольку для успешной практики требуется не слишком сильное, но и не очень слабое чувство страха.


Скорее всего, эта практика мне не подойдёт. У меня напрочь отсутствует чувство страха. И на кладбищах я бывал ночью. Не страшно. Обостряется только чувство слуха и обоняния. Мне и кошмары-то никогда в жизни не снились.




> Но когда возникает окончательная и нерушимая вера в практику чод, тогда отпадает необходимость направляться в места, вселяющие страх, поскольку ужасающие видения будут появляться, где бы мы ни находились. Это важно, так как нам нужны пугающие видения духов, если мы искренне практикуем чод.


Забавно. А не лучше ли просто посмотреть фильм ужасов?  :Smilie:  




> Так ить вроде не это главное в Чод. Разве кости останавливают (вернее, их отсутствие)? Почему, к примеру, вас не привлекает такой роскошный метод проявления бохичитты и познания пустоты, называемый Чод Махамудры?



А если серьёзно, Оле не советует заниматься Чод без серьёзной подготовки. Можно получить расстройство психики. Это - достаточно продвинутая практика. И если её выполнять неправильно, то духи могут прийти за угощением, а потом не захотят уходить, будут приходить, даже когда их не звали. Вам нужен "мозгосос" в голове, который будет что-то постоянно бубнить, мешать сосредоточиться на производственных делах? Мне - нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> говорилось о том, что наши и европейкого рода кладбищи недостаточно страшны для такой практики. Советовалось выполнять её именно на тибетских/индийских, таких, где кости под ногами валяются (такие существуют?)


Легба говорит, что кладбища нынче очень даже аккуратные (может ему неаккуратные не попадались?). А вообще страшные места не обязательно на кладбищах. Сколько знаю, весьма чувствительно остаться ночью без огня в дальневосточной тайге.




> А если серьёзно, Оле не советует заниматься Чод без серьёзной подготовки.


Да, нам советовали сделать 400 000 мантр определенного идама, отбрасывающего неблагоприятности и провокации разных существ, прежде чем идти на кладбище.

----------


## Legba

> Легба говорит, что кладбища нынче очень даже аккуратные (может ему неаккуратные не попадались?). А вообще страшные места не обязательно на кладбищах. Сколько знаю, весьма чувствительно остаться ночью без огня в дальневосточной тайге.


Всем привет. "Непричесанное" кладбище, по моим сведениям, осталось одно - Тарапитха (это на юге). Вот там все как надо, валяется. Однако надо заметить, что для "стремности" вовсе необязательно наличие трупаков. На кладбище в Бодгайе, в верхней пещере Гуру Римпоче в Фарпинге - очень даже стремно (причем и днем тоже), при полной внешней благостности и пасторальности. Список мест для практики действительно несколько шире - тут и отдельностоящие деревья, и заброшенные дома... Христианские кладбища использовать, на мой взгляд, некорректно. Надо уважать чужие концепции ( хотя понять идею телесного воскресения в Судный День мне не удается совершенно).

----------


## Melnik

я не знаю, что это

----------


## Grigoriy

> я не знаю, что это


 Отсекая надежду и страх

----------


## Alex

А вот интересно, в какой-нибудь линии чода, кроме джонангпинской (с другими я плохо знаком) есть особое нёндро для чода?

----------


## Asanga

А я вообще не практикую Чод, и что? Есть вещи неприятные по жизни, но страха явного нет.

----------


## Таши

> Всем привет. "Непричесанное" кладбище, по моим сведениям, осталось одно - Тарапитха (это на юге). Вот там все как надо, валяется. Однако надо заметить, что для "стремности" вовсе необязательно наличие трупаков. На кладбище в Бодгайе, в верхней пещере Гуру Римпоче в Фарпинге - очень даже стремно (причем и днем тоже), при полной внешней благостности и пасторальности. Список мест для практики действительно несколько шире - тут и отдельностоящие деревья, и заброшенные дома... Христианские кладбища использовать, на мой взгляд, некорректно. Надо уважать чужие концепции ( хотя понять идею телесного воскресения в Судный День мне не удается совершенно).



 Хочу в... как его там... Тарапитху. Дорогой Легба, не могли вы бы дать инфо, в какой части "юга" его искать? 

 Вообще, по правде, преклоняюсь перед чодпа, и очень надеюсь когда-нибудь дозреть до этой практики. Хотя... как и у Димы проблема в том, что ни фига не страшно**((( сколько себя помню, тянет околачиваться около кладбищ, бродить ночью по лесу в одиночестве))) или вообще бродить ночью по новостройкам... ума не приложу, почему со мной ничего не происходило никогда, времена-то были разгульные 90-е...
 А насчёт демонов, - Дим, ты в самом деле считаешь, что они могут причинить вред тому, кто находится под высочайшей Махакальской защитой? И кроме того, если тебе повстречается вдруг некто нечеловеческий))) со страшной физиономией, скрежещащий зубами, то в этот момент ты точно испытываешь не страх, а сильнейшее удивление ;-)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> И кроме того, если тебе повстречается вдруг некто нечеловеческий))) со страшной физиономией, скрежещащий зубами, то в этот момент ты точно испытываешь не страх, а сильнейшее удивление ;-)


Да, согласен, внезапное проявление какого-либо потустороннего существа вызывает, скорее, внезапное же изумление, но это, скорее, реакция тела (также как мурашки и волосы дыбом у некоторых), а ум просто резко приобретает в ясности.

2Легба: Я тоже хочу подробные координаты Тарапитхи, в следующем году, скорее всего, поеду.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Всем, кто интересуется, ссылка на комментарий по Чод (очень интересная книга):

http://triratna.narod.ru/

----------


## Таши

Нандзед Дорже, отдельное спасибо за линк и огромный респект за открытие темы, лишний раз напоминающей о драгоценной практике, реализованных мастерах и о несравненной Мачиг Лабдрон...

 Пусть сбудутся все пожелания наших учителей в точности как они были сделаны!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Да, напоминающей. Читая наставления, вдруг испытал особенное чувство, сподвигнувшее "расшириться", поделиться, вот и открыл тред. Действительно много чувств. До сих пор (то ись не первый раз) читаю наставления Мачиг Лабдрон, но теперь уже буквально по абзацу, как поэзию высочайшей Дхармы. Меж тем, вопросы всякие накапливаются к собратьям. Например, как им практикуется в городе (имею в виду Чод). Понятно, что это не очень конкретный вопрос, но определенные люди меня поймут сразу.

----------


## Legba

Друзья!
В Тарапитхе пока сам не был, посему ежели соберетесь - не забудьте свистнуть.
Итак, расположение. Это, на самом деле Бенгал. То есть, относительно Дармсалы, конечно юг, но по человечески - запад.  :Wink: 
1. Добраться до Калькутты.
2. В 176 км. город Дургапур. Аэропорта там нет, есть ж.д. станция.
3. От Дургапура до Тарапитхи 128 км. Автобус отходит в час дня, такси берут 5 Rs. с километра.  :Wink: 

На данный момент - место абсолютно индуистское. Центральная святыня - храм Деви построенный в 13 веке. В самой Тарапитхе вроде есть отели, но подробностей не знаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

...и дались вам кладбища?

Там до момента кладбищ нужно делать мирные места, нейтральные. Горные вершины, родники.

Йидама\Дакини опять же начитать не-децки. Желательно бы до знаков. 

===

Так нет... Дедову балалайку в зубы и в шахту!

пс: текст\мелодию то выучили наизусть, в темноте петь?  :Wink:

----------


## Павел Костылев

Читал про чод.
Очень страшно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Йидама\Дакини опять же начитать не-децки. Желательно бы до знаков. 
> 
> ===
> 
> Так нет... Дедову балалайку в зубы и в шахту!
> 
> пс: текст\мелодию то выучили наизусть, в темноте петь?


Меня в опросе это не интересовало, это личное дело каждого. От себя замечу: с тех пор, как выучил наизусть "21 поклонение Зеленой Таре", просто распевая по дороге в дацан (7 км), выучить наизусть текст такого объема перестало быть проблемой (я уже не говорю о том, если делаешь метод каждый день, хм). А было это давно. Теперь неплохо бы освоить "Арья Манджушри нама самгити", так что вы, Пампкин, с поученьями немног опоздамши... Ну и про знаки тож... поздно испугались за нас. А петь - так просто нравитца...

----------


## Таши

> ...и дались вам кладбища?
> 
> Там до момента кладбищ нужно делать мирные места, нейтральные. Горные вершины, родники.
> 
> Йидама\Дакини опять же начитать не-децки. Желательно бы до знаков. 
> 
> ===
> 
> Так нет... Дедову балалайку в зубы и в шахту!
> ...



 ну, горные вершины-тихие долины - это, конечно, хорошо, но на будущее (возможно, очень дальнее ;-) неплохо узнать и о "страшных" кладбищах ;-) там ведь не только Чод хорошо практиковать ;-) 
 да и ещё вот что, - сдаётся мне, в наше время среди всех интересующихся Чод - случайных людей нет. Да и вообще, среди "тибетцев" на этом форуме (только давайте не будем спорить насчёт того, что не все ламы одинаково "аутентичны";-)
 например, ещё до прихода в буддизм и вообще не зная о существовании такой практики, как Чод, я спонтанно  придумала сама нечто весьма похожее и ишшо порывалась практиковать;-) а когда начала первый раз читать рассказ одной йогини о её практике Чод - расколбасило меня до слёз) Тут же, на БФ наверняка есть уже по-настоящему продвинутые люди с гораздо более серьёзными связями, которым давным-давно пора двигаться к "страшным" кладбищам ;-)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ета... По стране валом заброшенных деревень с кладбищами и скотомогильников (обычно неподалеку от крупных животноводческих комплексов).

Так в этих местах весьма недецкие ощущения (туристическое прошлое).

+ всякие места со второй мировой, где люди гибли сотнями тысяч.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ета... По стране валом заброшенных деревень с кладбищами и скотомогильников (обычно неподалеку от крупных животноводческих комплексов).
> 
> Так в этих местах весьма недецкие ощущения (туристическое прошлое).
> 
> + всякие места со второй мировой, где люди гибли сотнями тысяч.


Слов нет, масса всякого "добра". Но, открывая пост, я, чесссно говоря, не собирался акцентировать внимание именно на местах практики. Даже в текстах наставлений это занимает даже не 1/20 общего объема. А почему-то тред "съезжает" на внешнее (места). Более интересен вопрос соразмерности страха. В конце концов чод - это не практика бесстрашия или преодоления страха (это прерогатива психологов разного толка), это практика работы с использованием соразмерного для метода страха. Хотя есть наставление, что злдесь важен аспект речи (пение) и движения (игра, иногда танец).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

И вот интересно: что мешает "восхищающимся" (из опроса) конкретно заняться этим методом?

----------


## PampKin Head

> И вот интересно: что мешает "восхищающимся" (из опроса) конкретно заняться этим методом?


- Необходимость базового знания тибетского (переводы не попоешь).
- Отсутствие исчерпывающих комметариев по практике и особым моментам (чтобы вопросов не осталось).
---
Выделить время, чтобы пожить длительно с рюкзачком...




Была идея как то делать родники и вершины, сплавляясь по реке Белая (Южный Урал, горная часть).
http://romantik.e2e.ru/fotoalbom/splav1V.htm
http://wander.org.ru/UralBelaya86_gallery.html
http://www.abzakovo.ru/index.php?menu=6&foto=15

----------


## Tsewang Donden

> Собственно, вопрос уже заявлен, интересуют различия, сходства, мотивы, детали обстоятельств, - все, что касается отношений с этой практикой. Все, что сочтете возможным для себя сказать.



В данном случае места могут вполне рассматриваться как "детали обстоятельств". Что касается сходств и различий вкратце можно прочесть тут - Yangthang Rinpoche. Chod - Cutting Through the Ego. А мотивы вероятно перекликаются с таковыми при принятии Прибежища на благо ВЖС.

Хотя, сдается мне, вы и так все уже знаете  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> И вот интересно: что мешает "восхищающимся" (из опроса) конкретно заняться этим методом?


Хм. Получил я, в свое время, такую инструкцию:
"Чод - это практика *кусали*, нищего, у которого ничего нет для подношения, кроме своего тела. В действительности, для домохозяев это не очень актуально."

ИМХО, чем быть сомнительным йогином, лучше быть очевидным домохозяином. Впрочем, моя точка зрения по этому поводу - не секрет. Йогин ведет вполне конкретно определенный образ жини. И придумывать какие-то тупые прихваты из серии "я - городской йогин" или "высшее отшельничество - в гуще толпы".... Это исключительно игрушки для эго. Со времен Будды Шакьямуни не так уж много чего изменилось - в йогины было тогда уйти отнюдь не легче, чем сейчас. Все те же факторы - дом, семья, работа. Так что, как говорилось в старом анекдоте про ад, "не путайте туризм с эмиграцией".  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Для любого понимающего человека его тело - высшая ценность. Если это не так, то странные домохозяева были в Тибете... Из серии "...назло соседу отморожу уши".

А подносят самое ценное...

----------


## Legba

Видите ли, Пампкин...
Я думаю, смысл тут в следующем. Когда ты уже кусали, это само по себе подразумевает немалый базовый уровень отречения (от- чаяния  :Smilie:  ).
С этим уже можно работать  :Smilie: . А периодически уходить побродить по источникам и смашанам, а потом возвращаться к временно оставленному бизнесу.... Много так не напрактикуешь. Да и не захочется, в какой то момент, обратно в бизнес. Так что надоть допреж обнищать, иначе придется кому-то разгребать за тобой мирские дела, что не сострадательно. :Embarrassment:

----------


## PampKin Head

Ну... За Шакьямуни разгребали, и ничего.

А чтобы понять, что такое реально тело, надо полежать на операционном столе да полежать опосля в хирургии... И никакая хрень в виде золота не сравниться с этим подношением.




> О благороднорожденные, практикующие сегодня привязаны и поглощены своей текущей жизнью. Они не могут отбросить свое цепляние за эго, поэтому они все более и более лелеют свое тело, здоровье и удачу.* Это учение — способ отбросить самозацикленность и рассеять вредоносную энергию людей и существ иного мира, метод помощи себе и другим, не используя свирепые заклинания, магическую силу и магические предметы (амулеты). Сегодня многие используют методы созерцания защитных кругов, оград и т. д. В этих практиках растрачивается их драгоценная энергия. Многие учителя, окружив себя учениками, сидят в своих монастырях и храмах, получая мирские почести. Их окружает вечная суета и болото людских страстей. Это очень низкая колесница. Я, нищая йогини, хочу дать другое учение. Того Мару которого вы с великой злобой, гневом и отчаянием пытаетесь победить с помощью свирепых практик, я призываю с любовью и состраданием и делаю своим помощником на пути.* То, что с таким упорством охраняют в других практиках от вредоносных сил, в моем учении отдается без всяких сожалений. Все это тело, собственность, вещи, окружающие нас, есть объекты подношения для оказания почестей Трем Драгоценностям. Это инструменты для помощи живущим. Нужно отдать все свое тело, собственность, жизнь, свое эго в качестве дара этим ужасным существам иного мира, которые приносят вред, живущим в этом мире. Отдать им все, что мы любим и ценим. Развернуть ум прочь от круга бытия. Отрезать все связи и путы, связывающие нас со всех сторон, через оставление привязанности к воспринимаемому миру, и в одиночестве, в безлюдной местности, отсечь особым способом цепляние за эго и воспринимаемый мир.
> 
> Я — нищая йогини, и это мое учение. Практикуя его, вы принесете много пользы могущественным существам из иных миров, которые обладают огромной природной силой. Этим человек обретает неисчислимые благие качества. Могущественные духи из Рупа– и Арупадхату приносят много страданий живущим в этом мире существам. Даже мы сами часто становимся подобны им и совершаем действия, воистину достойные демонов, принося неимоверные страдания окружающим. Нужно умиротворить могущественных духов и спасти себя от пропасти животных состояний. Все существа обладают страхом, но единожды испугавшись, все равно не меняются и продолжают свои привычные действия. Мощные природные силы или магические существа (тиб.: 'byung po) тоже знают чувство страха и смятения. Если их умиротворить через собственный страх и ввести их в состояние блаженства, то я затрудняюсь даже перечислить благие качества, которые человек обретает. Это метод умиротворения без амулетов, магии, мантр и прочего. Притянув их крюком любви и сострадания, устроить для них праздник теплой плоти и крови, затем, когда они умиротворяются, насытившись, указать им путь к озарению полной свободы. Это суть учения нищей йогини Мачиг Лабдон.

----------


## Legba

> Ну... За Шакьямуни разгребали, и ничего.


"Я знал, что ты так скажешь" (с) Судья Дредд  :Wink:  




> А чтобы понять, что такое реально тело, надо полежать на операционном столе да полежать опосля в хирургии... И никакая хрень в виде золота не сравниться с этим подношением


Подобный опыт, я полагаю, тибетцам был недоступен. Они просто умирали.

Я чо сказать-то хочу. Допреж надо с золотом разобраться, а там и до тела дойдет. В противном случае подношение тела - понты, не более.

----------


## Yuki

> Ну... За Шакьямуни разгребали, и ничего..


Это ежели успеешь достигнуть того, что он достиг. А то ведь, не ровен час, придется самому разгребать в следующих жизнях :Smilie: 




> А чтобы понять, что такое реально тело, надо полежать на операционном столе да полежать опосля в хирургии... И никакая хрень в виде золота не сравниться с этим подношением.


М-дааа, ежели при этом еще чего оттяпают при этом, если только не аппендикс. Это без шуток. Потому как в данном случае может хватить даже пребывания рядом с человеком, которое это все прошел...
Вот кабинет стоматолога - это облегченный вариант :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я чо сказать-то хочу. Допреж надо с золотом разобраться, а там и до тела дойдет. В противном случае подношение тела - понты, не более.


Ета... Я так полагаю, что присутствует некая тема про "крутизну практики"... 

Со зверским лицом начитывает гневного Йидама - круть... 
Мешки золота подносит - круть ваще нереальная!

А практика должна быть эффективная и такая, которая что-то изменяет в тебе. Что-то я еще не встречал чодпа, сидящих на золоте и живущих в собственной московской недвижимости (даже подумать страшно, какие деньжищи то!)...

----------


## Legba

> Ета... Я так полагаю, что присутствует некая тема про "крутизну практики"... 
> 
> Со зверским лицом начитывает гневного Йидама - круть... 
> Мешки золота подносит - круть ваще нереальная!


ВО! А в дудку дудеть на кладбище - это круть - всем крутям круть!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Хм. Получил я, в свое время, такую инструкцию:
> "Чод - это практика *кусали*, нищего, у которого ничего нет для подношения, кроме своего тела. В действительности, для домохозяев это не очень актуально.


Хы, оригинальненько. От кого?

----------


## Legba

> Хы, оригинальненько. От кого?


Сэм, давайте с трех раз? :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сэм, давайте с трех раз?


Раскинуть астрологические карты?  :Big Grin: 
Представления не имею, колитесь!  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Раскинуть астрологические карты?


Зачэм карти, слюшай! Дэньги давай, да!

----------


## PampKin Head

Выяснилась тема: оказывается, есть практики, которые прописываются в соответствии с имущественным цензом!!!

Дайте два!

----------


## Legba

Два имущества или две практики?!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Два имущества или две практики?!


Чод... два!

----------


## Аньезка

ЧОДать то? :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Чод... два!


ТАКОЙ бедный?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я так полагаю, что подносить тело - не круто потому, что золото для большенства более реально, чем духи Рупа- и Арупадхату.

В индейских традициях предложение поднести свое тело союзникам у начинающих практиков вызвало бы позывы в нижней части тела.




> ТАКОЙ бедный?


У кого суп жидкий, у кого - жемчуг мелкий... В сем - причина непонимания.

----------


## Таши

Вот счаз опять влезу со своими комментариями))) надеюсь, в лоб никто не даст ;-) 




> Видите ли, Пампкин...
> Я думаю, смысл тут в следующем. Когда ты уже кусали, это само по себе подразумевает немалый базовый уровень отречения (от- чаяния  ).
> С этим уже можно работать . А периодически уходить побродить по источникам и смашанам, а потом возвращаться к временно оставленному бизнесу.... Много так не напрактикуешь.


 В такой практике есть тоже огромный смысл, - даже если учесть, что ты с сильнейшим акцентом поёшь на тибетском ;-), пропуская целые страницы текста, перевираешь мелодию, не используешь ритуальные объекты  и  пребываешь не в правильном месте, где сам антураж и сильнейшая энергетика способствуют зарождению искренности, а предлагаешь своё тело  большей частью пылевым клещам в своей комнате, и это всё - даже и не думая выбираться из какой-нить Москвы, в общем, даже делая всё совсем неправильно, но искренне ;-) ты всё равно проходишь отличный тренинг отречения от собственного тела. Это весьма поможет в момент смерти.

 кроме того, насколько понимаю, здесь все ещё относительно молоды, - и полная нищета у некоторых, возможно, ещё впереди ;-)

----------


## PampKin Head

...  от сумы, да от дамары не зарекайся (с) модифицированная русская народная поговорка.




> Сообщение от Legba
> Видите ли, Пампкин...
> Я думаю, смысл тут в следующем. Когда ты уже кусали, это само по себе подразумевает немалый базовый уровень отречения (от- чаяния ).
> С этим уже можно работать . А периодически уходить побродить по источникам и смашанам, а потом возвращаться к временно оставленному бизнесу.... Много так не напрактикуешь.


Мы работаем над этим.

А то, что кто-то кусали, часто - просто неблагая карма. 

Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг.



> Поскольку эта краткая практика подношения собственного тела, называемая «Метод нищего для накопления [заслуг и мудрости]»  , связана с гуру-йогой, которая содержится в «Отдохновении в природе ума»  , ее допустимо рассматривать как дополнение к практике гуру-йоги. Также не было бы ошибкой считать ее частью практики накопления заслуг с помощью подношения мандалы. Здесь она объясняется в соответствии [с обеими этими практиками].
> Слово кусали значит «нищий». Иогины, которые отказались от мирской жизни, например живущие в уединении отшельники и т. д., не имея материальных средств для накопления заслуг и мудрости, призывают на помощь воображение и подносят собственные тела. Все материальное, что мы с таким трудом собираем, приобретаем, копим, заботливо и бдительно охраняем, служит лишь для поддержания жизни нашего тела. К своему телу мы, несомненно, питаем куда более сильную и нежную привязанность, чем к любому богатству. Поэтому, если отсечь пристрастие к собственному телу и использовать его как подношение, это принесет больше пользы, чем любое другое подношение.
> 
> Сказано:
> *Подношение коней и слонов стоит сотни простых подношений, 
> Подношение детей и жен — тысячи, 
> А подношение тела — ста тысяч.*
> ...
> Всем, кто [правильно] практикует чод, нужно устремить внимание внутрь и направить сто и одну силу на [разрушение] веры в реальность «я». Поэтому, вместо того чтобы сто раз произносить: «Защити, спаси!»  , лучше один раз сказать: «Бери, ешь!»* Вместо того чтобы просить помощи у сотни божеств и охранителей, лучше бросить [свое «я»] на съедение сотне злых духов.*


Разве это не является реальной Махаяной и актуальным Состраданием-относительной Бодхичиттой?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Необходимость базового знания тибетского (переводы не попоешь).


Блин, Пампкин, с вашими способностями вы освоите чтение-пение за пару недель и сможете читать-петь с ксилографа с легкостью (это правда не сложно). Ну и месяц практики на то, чтоб запомнить ее наизусть. Тред про то, как чтение по-тибецки сплавляется с пониманием содержания, уже был.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Йогин ведет вполне конкретно определенный образ жини. И придумывать какие-то тупые прихваты из серии "я - городской йогин" или "высшее отшельничество - в гуще толпы".... Это исключительно игрушки для эго.


Про прихваты - это вы, Петр, слишком. В наставлениях еще древних сиддхов (я уже не говорю о наставлениях Атишы и моих личных Учителей) говорится, что город - хорошее поле битвы для йогина с устойчивым воззрением и практикой. А для закладывания базы практики, конечно, город сложен. Но не  безнадежен - есть методы, специально отбрасывающие и разрушающие все условия, которые в городе "размывают" состояние практики. Другой вопрос, если вы *хотите*  тусоваться, дружить, любить, если вам нужны оценки окружающих (помимо сугубо профессиональных) и т. д. Тада конечно - быть домохозяином всяко удобнее, чем социальным маргиналом. Но йогин - не обязательно социальный маргинал, это стереотип, о чем свидетельствуют многие исторические примеры, начиная от царя Индрабодхи 2-го и заканчивая моим Учителем Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я думаю, смысл тут в следующем. Когда ты уже кусали, это само по себе подразумевает немалый базовый уровень отречения (от- чаяния  ).
> С этим уже можно работать . А периодически уходить побродить по источникам и смашанам, а потом возвращаться к временно оставленному бизнесу.... Много так не напрактикуешь. Да и не захочется, в какой то момент, обратно в бизнес. Так что надоть допреж обнищать, иначе придется кому-то разгребать за тобой мирские дела, что не сострадательно.


А я думаю, что смысл в отсечении привязанностей, где бы ты ни был - в бизнесе или на смашане. И разделять это, значит не практиковать истинное воззрение, которое едино в своем отношении к богатству и бедности. В Монголии офигенное количество чодпа было домохозяев. Дедушка моего первого ламы был чодпа и владел огромнвыми стадами овец. Прикол в том, что волки никогда не трогали его стада, а драли овец у соседей. Те завидовали чодпа, но боялись его, и поэтому специально подклдадывали в его стадо своих овец, желая проверить, действительны ли сиддхи умиротворения чодпа, но волки драли почему-то именно их "подложных" овец. Простой пример практики и была домохозяина. Не думаю, что быть крупным скотоводом легче, чем дизайнером-архитектором.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Допреж надо с золотом разобраться, а там и до тела дойдет. В противном случае подношение тела - понты, не более.


Повторюсь - для этого необязательно быть социальным маргиналом. А выполнение метода при любых обстоятельствах - не понты.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от PampKin Head
> Ну... За Шакьямуни разгребали, и ничего.. 
> 
> Это ежели успеешь достигнуть того, что он достиг. А то ведь, не ровен час, придется самому разгребать в следующих жизнях


Надежда на достижение - препятствие. Все достигается и безо всякой надежды.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Блин, Пампкин, с вашими способностями вы освоите чтение-пение за пару недель и сможете читать-петь с ксилографа с легкостью (это правда не сложно). Ну и месяц практики на то, чтоб запомнить ее наизусть. Тред про то, как чтение по-тибецки сплавляется с пониманием содержания, уже был.


 А можно ссылку на тред.




> Допреж надо с золотом разобраться, а там и до тела дойдет. В противном случае подношение тела - понты, не более.


>>>
http://triratna.narod.ru/Song_Rinpoc...gegen_Chod.htm
Каковы же характеристики подлинного практика чод? Прежде всего он должен получить необходимые посвящения и устные наставления, а также развивать бодхичитту и отречение. Какая польза от того, что вы станете просто бродить туда-сюда с ганлингом и дамару? *Мы должны избавиться от привязанности к богатству и имуществу*, поскольку они не имеют никакого смысла. Таким же образом следует относиться к своему телу. Откажитесь от привязанности к нему. Если хорошо поразмыслить, то ничто, связанное с нашим имуществом или телом, не пригодится нам в будущих жизнях.

Но также нет необходимости просто выбрасывать все богатство и собственность. Вместо этого мы должны перестать зависеть от своего имущества и начать умело использовать его для продвижения в духовной практике. Если во время смерти у нас возникнет привязанность хотя бы к одному предмету, это помешает нашему сознанию освободиться. А к скольким вещам мы привязаны сейчас, в этот самый момент? Но ещё важнее освободиться от привязанности к собственному телу.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А вот и ссылка. Отсюда и далее:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6763&page=6

----------


## Legba

> даже делая всё совсем неправильно, но искренне ;-) ты всё равно проходишь отличный тренинг отречения от собственного тела. Это весьма поможет в момент смерти.


Да какие вопросы то! Конечно же, лучше плохо делать Чод, чем ничего не делать. Но если вопрос стоит так - плохо делать Чод или несколько лучше делать что-то еще?  :Wink:  А выполнять Чод правильно сложнее, чем многое другое. Я даже не говорю о мотивации, хотя бы ритуальная часть....

Короче, пользуясь "верным уподоблением" Дхармы - лекарству.
Что Вы выберете - заведомо плохо приготовленный Агар 31 или менее затейливый, надежный аспирин?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Кстати, Дорже!
Те, кто делают Чод в составе нендро - как у Вас отвечать-то должны?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

А к чему сердце лежит, то и делать. Хоть желание будет.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Кстати, Дорже!
> Те, кто делают Чод в составе нендро - как у Вас отвечать-то должны?


 вы какого Дорже имеете ввиду ? :Confused:

----------


## Legba

Нандзеда, натурально  :Smilie: 
Вы же *Dorje*! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Таши

> Да какие вопросы то! Конечно же, лучше плохо делать Чод, чем ничего не делать. Но если вопрос стоит так - плохо делать Чод или несколько лучше делать что-то еще?  А выполнять Чод правильно сложнее, чем многое другое. Я даже не говорю о мотивации, хотя бы ритуальная часть....
> 
> Короче, пользуясь "верным уподоблением" Дхармы - лекарству.
> Что Вы выберете - заведомо плохо приготовленный Агар 31 или менее затейливый, надежный аспирин?


  Легба, дорогой))) не согласна, сравнение Дхармы и лекарства не работает в данном случае, потому что в случае Дхармы почти всё зависит от того, кто принимает лекарство и его мотивации. Будды милостивы и, даже неосознанно совершая ошибки, человек, тем не менее,  может испытать огромное  благословение, как, например, в хрестоматийном примере со статуей Джово Ринпоче, стерегущей на алтаре грязные башмаки одного очень искреннего прихожанина.

  Естесственно, я ни в коем разе не призываю практиковать  Чод или что-либо другое неправильно, - речь идёт, конечно же, *только* о том, кто созрел для выполнения этой практики, и его Лама считает так же.  В этом случае, imho, лучше двигаться в сторону подготовки практики, а не объяснять почему это невозможно, труднореализуемо, очень опасно, чревато, не будет работать, и вообще, то ли дело бродячие йогины, - вот это были матёрые человечища, глыбы, так сказать, которым мы в подмётки не годимся, а вся современная практика в самсаре- это полный самообман ;-) и т.д. и т.п. 

 Вообще, заметила, что именно вы чаще всего очень логично объясните почему нечто не будет работать и почему так лучше не делать ;-). Думается, такой подход забивает на корню радостное усилие ;-) по мне, так лучше ввязаться в бой))) а там - ориентироваться по ходу событий, делая всё, чтобы нечто вдруг заработало в тех условиях, которые есть под рукой. Без "бы" ;-)
 Что это, страх ошибки? Или в вас слишком много мудрости? Если последнее, то тогда делитесь ;-)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легба, про чод в качестве нендро вообще никто никто не спрашивает. Также как про седьмой лоджонг и практику кхумбаки. У нас не принято вообще спрашивать про это.

От вы туточки писали:




> А выполнять Чод правильно сложнее, чем многое другое. Я даже не говорю о мотивации, хотя бы ритуальная часть....


Ну не сложно, а ежли в нендре, дак вобще можно делать сущностно - одним звуком, и все. Помнитца, в БЬурятии как-то шибко прижало на сборе дикоросов, а понимашь, дамару дома забыл, хе-хе. От и пришлось все умиротворять с помощью одного тока ума. Так что ритуал - это просто опора для ума. Но если следовать воззрению Махамудры (а передача Мачиг Лабдрон именно такова), то ум не имеет опоры, так же как запаха, цвета и тэ дэ. А заморочки можно найти и не используя благородную Дхарму.

----------


## Таши

Дорогой Нандзед Дордже, вы прямо задарили меня необоснованными плюсиками ;-) огромное спасибо вам от моего эго, которое радо потусоваться в сансаре ещё парочку кальп)) но, тем не менее, шлю вам в ответ воздушные реверансы ;-)

 А вот Легба счаз придёт, по ушам надаёт...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Когда осознаешь непостоянство и смерть, то весь мир видишь как кладбище, а каждый троллейбус - как гроб на колесиках. И вопрос состоит не в том, ходить на кладбище или не ходить, а в том, как с этого кладбища побыстрее срулить.

Все демоны, которым мы себя предлагаем, существуют исключительно в нашем воображении и подпитываются детскими страшилками. Поэтому живого воображения вполне достаточно, чтобы почувствовать страх. Никакой бестелесный дух при всем желании не может забрать у нас тело, кошелек или жену с любимой работой, потому что просто не сможет всем этим барахлом воспользоваться.

Два набора по четыре демона, которые упоминаются в практике чод, не имеют никакого отношения к загадочным обитателям кладбищ, зато ежесекундно выпрыгивают из нашего собственного ума и красуются прямо перед нами. Поэтому задача в практике чод - замечать их и любыми методами отсекать, а вовсе не готовить себя к шоу "человек-оркестр" перед аудиторией из скелетов.

Сущность чод, изложенная Мачиг Лабдрон в Кацом Ченмо, - пребывание за пределами всех двойственных рассудочных представлений о "себе и другом". А все эти кладбищенские хэппенинги и фантастические мультсериалы в разгоряченном мозгу - дело вторичное.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Игорь, эдак ведь можно и про хоровое пение задвинуть...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Можно и про хоровое пение.  :Smilie: 
Всегда лучше хорошо знать, что ты делаешь. Иначе будет хоровое пение, человек-оркестр и т.д. Красиво и даже в чем-то полезно, но не по теме  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Чтобы было по теме, нужен реальный наставник. Который объясняет Тава в соответствии с уровнем практикующего.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Что это, страх ошибки? Или в вас слишком много мудрости? Если последнее, то тогда делитесь ;-)


Тинлей Норбу. ЗОЛОТОЙ КЛЮЧИК



> ...
> Те, кто следует учению о Причине, имеют более острые способности, чем обычные люди, но те, кто следует учению о Плоде, имеют еще более высокие способности. Вследствие того что они обладают различающей мудростью, праджней (шераб, shes rab), они не боятся смотреть глубоко, а поскольку обладают глубокой верой в Ваджраяну, никогда не боятся никакой деятельности.
> ...

----------


## Legba

> речь идёт, конечно же, *только* о том, кто созрел для выполнения этой практики, и его Лама считает так же.


Хо! Так это другое дело. Но тогда опрос-то ни к чему. Если Лама сказал - занимайся Чодом, какие вообще могут быть отмазки и расуждения. И в барабан будешь стучать, и в дудку дудеть, как миленький.... Но давайте без опросов прикинем - а много ли здесь товарищей, получивших подобные указания от своего Учителя? В персональном порядке? И обладающие всей полнотой комментариев, как по сущностной, так и по ритуальной части?
Те, у кого все это есть - вопросами не задаются.
А в основном все сводится к тому, что есть лунг на текст практики (Чаще всего на "Смех дакинь" из Лончен Нинтиг). И есть диалог с Учителем по типу:
- А можно мне делать Чод?!
- Ну делайте. Но без черного подношения и на кладбище не ходите. А лучше - нендро. :Smilie:  

Далее это лакируется чтением "Отсекая надежду и страх" - и чодпа готов.

И вот возникают тогда опросы и всякое такое. :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... Лекпа, а вы со своим учителем не общаетесь чтоли? Мда...
===

Тут вот какое дело. Положим, что Гуру сказал делать такую то садхану. Дал абхишеку и наставления. Но врятли он будет учить вас лепить те же самые торма или плести шнурки (хотя и такое бывает). Для этого есть более опытные практикующие, монахи монастыря или просто знающие люди. Берешь какое-нить подношение и топаешь за комментариями.

Ведь в том же монастыре Ринпоче не учит каждого монаха, как делать садхану. Для этого есть Лопон.

Я это к чему. Не все Ринпоче и учителя - чодпа с опытом. Дадут лунг\ванг\комментарии\благословление. И отправят к опытному чодпе со словами: "Я не слишком искусен в правильном исполнении." Такое бывает.

P.s. А если у вас нет того, кто дает вам персональные советы, то я затрудняюсь понять, что это такое... Вольное творчество посещающего стадион? Мегастранная ситуация.

Как говорили одна дама:
- Мой учитель - Далай Лама.
- А как ты это поняла?
- Когда он улыбается, я улыбаюсь. Когда он грустит, я тоже грущу.

----------


## Legba

> Я это к чему. Не все Ринпоче и учителя - чодпа с опытом. Дадут лунг\ванг\комментарии\благословление. И отправят к опытному чодпе со словами: "Я не слишком искусен в правильном исполнении." Такое бывает.


Бывает. Но гораздо чаще бывает именно так, как описано мной.
А практковать с таким багажом *радостное усилие*... Не знаю.




> P.s. А если у вас нет того, кто дает вам персональные советы, то я затрудняюсь понять, что это такое... Вольное творчество посещающего стадион? Мегастранная ситуация.


Мне лично есть у кого спросить персонального совета. Чем и пользуюсь. И, вероятно, именно поэтому я не "радостный йогин", мужественно и немузыкально голосящий на скотомогильнике, а нудный архитектор с* комплексом преподавателя.*

----------


## PampKin Head

Так прямо и говорит: будь архитектором! У тебя нет слуха!

?

P.s. Неужели Чод - лишь для выпускников музыкальных школ?!!!
Трудно тогда представить, что твориться в ДО (на хор то не все ходили).

Типа, вот тебе губная гармошка. Сиди дома и учи сольфеджио пока!


+
Такая тема. Чод обычно практикуют у учителей, которые являются или были активнодействующими чодпа. При держании\знании всевозможных линий Ринпоче все одно дают что-то из того, набора, что могут разьяснить или сами или знают, что есть место, где можно получить комментарии. Я не слышал историй о том, что кого то отправили в стиле "пойди туда, незнамо куда; получи то, незнамо что - и практикуй".

----------


## Legba

Пампкин!
Хорош дурака валять. Если хотите просто поспорить - поспорьте с Сергеем Рактиным, у него хорошо получается, да и в Дзогчене он рубит фишку.  :Smilie: 



> Так прямо и говорит: будь архитектором! У тебя нет слуха!


Нет. Говорит, что лучше быть хорошим архитектором, чем плохим йогином. Это сугубо моя личная ситуация, но мои проекты принесут живым существам явно больше пользы, чем *мои* завывания на скотомогильнике. Может у кого по другому, это я не знаю.





> P.s. Неужели Чод - лишь для выпускников музыкальных школ?!!!


Знаете, Пампкин, я пару раз слышал такие "удачные" исполнения.... Вопрос растяжимый. Если считать антиэстетичное поведение нанесением вреда живым существам.....  :Wink:  




> Я не слышал историй о том, что кого то отправили в стиле "пойди туда, незнамо куда; получи то, незнамо что - и практикуй"


Да, так не бывает. Посылают себя сами, и сами туда идут. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Легба, ничего личного, но по-моему Вы цените в Чоде только музыкальную сторону, отсюда и все нестыковки  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Легба, ничего личного, но по-моему Вы цените в Чоде только музыкальную сторону, отсюда и все нестыковки


Я кажется писал (а может только думал), что сущностная часть куда сложнее в понимании/исполнении, чем музыкальная. И если некто не в состоянии освоить ритуал (для чего нужна исключительно усидчивость), то уж про суть практики и думать нечего. :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Петр, рекомендую перечитать историю о том, как Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже давал передачу Чогьялу Намкай Норбу. Не силен был Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже в ритуале, ох как несилен. Я уж не говорю, что даже просто читать не умел. Видать, усидчивости не хватило. Однако ж и ригдзин, и тертон.

----------


## Грег

> Пампкин!
> Хорош дурака валять. Если хотите просто поспорить - поспорьте с Сергеем Рактиным, у него хорошо получается, да и в Дзогчене он рубит фишку. 
> ...


Эк вы меня уели...  :Smilie: 
По крайней мере, говорю и рассуждаю на том основании, что пытаюсь практиковать то, о чём говорю, а не болтаю попусту, пользуясь чужими мыслями и чужими же результатами практики, пытаясь представить каким оно должно быть.  :Smilie: 

Всё'ж рекомендую о себе говорить, а  не о других и не перводить стрелки...
Странные люди - вопросы задают, а ответы им не нравятся...
Как будто ответ знают уже и только подтверждение ищут.
Прям как "Начальник Чукотки".  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Петр, рекомендую перечитать историю о том, как Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже давал передачу Чогьялу Намкай Норбу. Не силен был Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже в ритуале, ох как несилен. Я уж не говорю, что даже просто читать не умел. Видать, усидчивости не хватило. Однако ж и ригдзин, и тертон.


Супер! Вы знаете Игорь, ко мне иногда на улице подходят различные "свидетели Иеговы" и т.п. И с завидным постоянством происходит один и тот же диалог:
- Вы верите в Бога?
- Нет.
- Ну а кто же тогда создал мир?
- А с чего Вы взяли, что его кто-то создал?
- НУ ТАК В БИБЛИИ ЖЕ НАПИСАНО!!!!
Извините, не сдержался  :Smilie: 
Если серьезно. Во многих текстах Сарма (в нингмапинских не встречал, что впрочем не значит, что такого нет) говорится о том, что ваджраачарья *должен* уметь рисовать мандалы, совершать ритуалы и т.п. Да, возможны крайне редкие *исключения*. Но воспринимать данную историю как призыв к личной безграмотности довольно странно.

----------


## Legba

> Странные люди - вопросы задают, а ответы им не нравятся...


Сергей! Когда я Вас лично о чем нибудь спрошу - можно будет обсудить нравится ли мне Ваш ответ. Кроме того, Вы уж решите - понимаете ли Вы учение Дзогчен и практикуете его - или нет. А то как-то неясно, как с Вами себя вести.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей! Когда я Вас лично о чем нибудь спрошу - можно будет обсудить нравится ли мне Ваш ответ. Кроме того, Вы уж решите - понимаете ли Вы учение Дзогчен и практикуете его - или нет. А то как-то неясно, как с Вами себя вести.


Вам уже говорили и я и модераторы, что форум - общий.
Личные сообщения следует посылать в личку.

Мне нет надобности удовлетворять вас или доказывать вам понимаю я что-либо или практикую. Это не моя проблема. Любой мой ответ будет отражением вашего понимания для вас же.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Пётр, к вопросу о том, что лучше быть хорошим архитектором или странствующим йогином, практикующим чод на скотомогильниках. 

Несравненный Гампопа в «Драгоченных чётках» говорит следующее:

10 вещей, которые хороши в обоих случаях:

1. Для того, чей ум погрузился в дхарму, оставил он мирские дела или нет – и то и другое хорошо.

2. Для того, кто отсёк (чод па) сомнения и иллюзорные проекции ума, медитирует он или нет - и то и другое хорошо.

3. Для того, кто устранил привязанность и жажду к мирским вещам, находится он в отшельничестве или нет - и то и другое хорошо.

4. Для того, кто постиг дхармату (чо нид) спит он в пещере или руководит огромной общиной - и то и другое хорошо.

5. Для того, кто осознал, что видимости (нангва) иллюзорны живет он уединённо в горах или же странствует по миру туда сюда - и то и другое хорошо.

6. Для того, кто обрел власть над умом, отказался он от мирских благ или нет -  и то и другое хорошо.

7. Для того, кто обладает бодхичиттой, занимается он практикой в уединении или действует в обществе на благо других - и то и другое хорошо.

8. Для того, кто свободен от напряжения и расслабленности, обладает благоговением и преданностью учителю, пребывает он у его ног или нет - и то и другое хорошо.

9. Для того, кто изучал дхарму и понял смысл изученного, появляются у него достижения (сиддхи) или препятствия - и то и другое хорошо.

10. Для йогина, обретшего постижение, обладает он признаками реализации (тюн монги нгё друб) или нет - и то и другое хорошо.

----------


## Legba

> Пётр, к вопросу о том, что лучше быть хорошим архитектором или странствующим йогином, практикующим чод на скотомогильниках.


Дима, спасибо за цитату. Но заметьте, была указана дихотомия не
архитектор - йогин, а *хороший* архитектор - *плохой* йогин. И говорилось это о моей личной ситуации, в ответ на вопрос Дорже о том, что "восхищающимся" мешает заняться Чодом посерьезке. Ну и, ежели уж мы стали кидаться цитатами про сиддхов.....




> В это время Буддхапа, йогин, далеко ушедший путем Будды, посетил молодого принца и произвел на него огромное впечатление. Принц оказал ему почести и благоговейно разговаривал с ним. Во время беседы йогин спросил, не хочет ли принц практиковать Дхарму? Тот ответил: *" О учитель, я не могу расстаться с инструментом ! Если есть способ медитировать не оставляя игры на вине, я согласен"*. Учитель дал ему посвящение, сводящее вместе все, что еще не сошлось, и сказал: "Не проводи различий между тем, как ты производишь звук, и тем, как слышишь его. На самом деле это - один и тот же опыт. Медитируй на это единство".

----------


## Legba

> Мне нет надобности удовлетворять вас или доказывать вам понимаю я что-либо или практикую. Это не моя проблема. Любой мой ответ будет отражением вашего понимания для вас же.


Сергей, Вы извините если что. Я там на Ваш сайт залез - вроде Вы его раньше не обозначали в профиле. Я, признаю, иногда некорректно себя веду. Вы уж простите, я стараюсь. Те кто меня знают давно - подтвердят - я стал гораздо лучше. Все, больше не буду. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, Вы извините если что.


За что?  :Smilie: 



> Я там на Ваш сайт залез - вроде Вы его раньше не обозначали в профиле.


Всегда был.
А как он так на вас повлиял?



> Я, признаю, иногда некорректно себя веду. Вы уж простите, я стараюсь. Те кто меня знают давно - подтвердят - я стал гораздо лучше. Все, больше не буду.


А что вы извиняетесь  :Smilie: , это ведь ваша проблема, а не моя.
Просто, непонятно, зачастую, - зачем люди задают вопросы, если ответ знают  :Smilie: ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Почитал все это и подумалось: не иначе есть где-то инкубатор, где разводят *хороших* йогинов. Или с Марса чоли они прилетают?

Правильно Миларепа говорил своим ученикам: ... просто вы в силу Дхармы не верите.

Вот интересно: умел ли Речунгпа рисовать мандалы и сладко петь? А вот Девадатта был весьма сведущ в словесах.

Как говорил один Ринпоче: ... а вот некоторые в ногах у Гуру спят и реализации у них никакие!




> Это сугубо моя личная ситуация, но мои проекты принесут живым существам явно больше пользы, чем мои завывания на скотомогильнике. Может у кого по другому, это я не знаю.


У вас есть пользометр?  Такое ощущение, что духи - музыкальные эстетствующие [censored], воспринимают только Шаляпина и Карузо... Представьте тогда, как они ржут над вашими вузуализациями! 


P.S. Бедные люди... А ведь практикуют, не закончив Гоман\Гьюто\Гьюме. Шли бы лучше... в архитекторы, к примеру.  :Wink: 

P.S.S. *А может Миларепа стал бы хорошим дизайнером, да дацанов понастроил?*

----------


## PampKin Head

А что мешает быть хорошим йогином? 4 мысли обращающие ум к Дхарме + недостаток Отречения от Сансары...

ЖС не хватает для счастья в Сансаре только архитектурных изысков!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

[quote]мои проекты принесут живым существам явно больше пользы, чем мои завывания на скотомогильнике[/quote

Некорректно сравнивать практику Дхармы, выводящую за пределы страданий, с деятельностью, создающей эти страдания (если все ж открыть глаза пошире и сказать честно, что и архитектура, как и всякая мирская деятельность, - деталь страдательного контекста, то есть причина и следствие в "сансарыйн хурдэ").

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> В это время Буддхапа, йогин, далеко ушедший путем Будды, посетил молодого принца и произвел на него огромное впечатление. Принц оказал ему почести и благоговейно разговаривал с ним. Во время беседы йогин спросил, не хочет ли принц практиковать Дхарму? Тот ответил: " О учитель, я не могу расстаться с инструментом ! Если есть способ медитировать не оставляя игры на вине, я согласен". Учитель дал ему посвящение, сводящее вместе все, что еще не сошлось, и сказал: "Не проводи различий между тем, как ты производишь звук, и тем, как слышишь его. На самом деле это - один и тот же опыт. Медитируй на это единство".


Легба, а правда, что мешает вводить в практику свою профессию? Ну, подносить свои проекты как чистые земли. Да мало ли...

----------


## Legba

> Такое ощущение, что духи - музыкальные эстетствующие [censored], воспринимают только Шаляпина и Карузо... Представьте тогда, как они ржут над вашими вузуализациями!


Не исключаю, кстати, что ржут. Ну или там умиляются. Как взрослые над детскими рисунками.







> P.S. Бедные люди... А ведь практикуют, не закончив Гоман\Гьюто\Гьюме. Шли бы лучше... в архитекторы, к примеру.


Неча-неча. Понимаш! Я на архитектора, промежду прочим 9 лет учился, считая аспирантуру. Так что это немногим меньше, чем в Гьюме.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> А может Миларепа стал бы хорошим дизайнером, да дацанов понастроил?


Это вряд-ли. Он и в бытность колдуном все больше рушил, и судьба башен, возведенных по указанию Марпы - незавидная.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Легба, а правда, что мешает вводить в практику свою профессию? Ну, подносить свои проекты как чистые земли. Да мало ли...


От тож! Именно так и делаем, изо всех, понимаешь, сил.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Представьте тогда, как они ржут над вашими вузуализациями!  
> 
> 
> Не исключаю, кстати, что ржут. Ну или там умиляются. Как взрослые над детскими рисунками.


В моем случае не ржали, а старались выжить из ретрита в горах. Кстати, они их не видят, во всяком случае, некоторые классы духов местности не видят наших визуализаций, у них только соответствующая кармическая возможность видения нашего существа соответственным образом "усеченная". Если б они видели ваши визуализации, да у вас было маненько силенок, вы бы уже Дхарму духам преподавали в разрезе вашей садханы. От так от!

----------


## AndreiCH

> В моем случае не ржали, а старались выжить из ретрита в горах. Кстати, они их не видят, во всяком случае, некоторые классы духов местности не видят наших визуализаций, у них только соответствующая кармическая возможность видения нашего существа соответственным образом "усеченная". Если б они видели ваши визуализации, да у вас было маненько силенок, вы бы уже Дхарму духам преподавали в разрезе вашей садханы. От так от!


Ага, и переконвертировали бы христианских святых в буддистов... гы-гы  :Smilie:  
Часто задумываюсь, как хорошо что у нас практически нет спиритических силенок, а то бы такого натворили. Есть тут у нас пару бойцов на форуме, хорошо что у них "автомат" игрушечный. :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Для переконвертации надоть иметь золотой запас порядошной, батюшко. Ото ж просто так не пойдуть...
Большинство из нас бедны, едва штаны не падають. И хорошо, что нас духи местности не шибко замечають. Ведь эдак умеючи-то и порвуть...

Игорь Берхин, конешко, хорошо про внутренних мар сказанул, но ить сабдаги никуды не деютца. И у некоторых местностЯх народъ по сю пору страдаить, и не всегда от глупости. В Иволгинском дацани ламы вспоминали предсказания столетней давности о приходе русских практиков чод и некоторых в связи с этим событиях.

----------


## AndreiCH

А у христианских святых такой запас имеется?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Ото ж удивил меня один человек, сознавшийся, что не может отказаться от гневной активности. Хоть один, да сознался. Если, конечно, он понимал, что имеется в виду тантрическая гневная активность. Об этом в свое время заповедала Мачиг Лабдрон. Вот я все и думал, как разэтываются с этим практики гневных божеств, коих десь немало шатаиться без дела-то, хм...

----------


## AndreiCH

> Ото ж удивил меня один человек, сознавшийся, что не может отказаться от гневной активности. Хоть один, да сознался. Если, конечно, он понимал, что имеется в виду тантрическая гневная активность. Об этом в свое время заповедала Мачиг Лабдрон. Вот я все и думал, как разэтываются с этим практики гневных божеств, коих десь немало шатаиться без дела-то, хм...


Надзед, это я вбухал, так как не нашел подходящий для себя вариант - не могу практиковать в виду полного собственного несовершенства - тупости, привязанности, безконтрольного проявления гнева. :Frown:

----------


## ullu

а что про дзогчен уже наговорились что ли так на чод перешли? :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Уллу, Ваш пост номер 99 нужно расценивать как провокационный?

----------


## Fat

> В Иволгинском дацани ламы вспоминали предсказания столетней давности о приходе русских практиков чод и некоторых в связи с этим событиях.


А что это за предсказания? Расскажите, пожалуйста поподробнее, если не тайна.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, Ваш пост номер 99 нужно расценивать как провокационный?


Однозначно да.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А у христианских святых такой запас имеется?


Христианам золотой запас не поможет: двойственность восприятия отсекает все варианты восприятия "нехристиан" как "параллельно нормальных".

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Надзед, это я вбухал, так как не нашел подходящий для себя вариант - не могу практиковать в виду полного собственного несовершенства - тупости, привязанности, безконтрольного проявления гнева.


Ну так не в цвет. Речь шла о гневной активности идама, а не ругани сослепу (не видя, что некого ругать).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> а что про дзогчен уже наговорились что ли так на чод перешли?


Если заметили, никогда не инициировал споров и обсуждений дзогчен, ьтак что вы мимо кассы.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Нандзед Дорже
> В Иволгинском дацани ламы вспоминали предсказания столетней давности о приходе русских практиков чод и некоторых в связи с этим событиях. 
> 
> 
> А что это за предсказания? Расскажите, пожалуйста поподробнее, если не тайна.


Это не тайна, но звучало для многих тутошних умников не слишком традиционно (хотя если они потерпят, я могу объяснить). Говорили, что сто лет назад (разговор  был в середине 90-х, следовательно, имелся в виду конец 19-го, начало  20-го веков) тибетские ламы, приезжавшие в Бурятию, предсказывали, что через, соответственно, 100 лет объявятся русские практики чод, которые "мертвых будут отправлять на небо".

----------


## ullu

> Если заметили, никогда не инициировал споров и обсуждений дзогчен, ьтак что вы мимо кассы.


Не, я в кассу. Не надо говорить, надо молчать и делать, тогда сила накопится, а если получить переживание и выговорить его , разложить по полочкам , систематизировать, то оно силу потеряет.
Возникло чувство - сели и сделали практику с этим чувством - хорошо получится. А если возникло чувство - пошли и на бф написали то то благословение, которое получили взяли и растратили ни на что.
Не жалко места на бф, жалко благословений, которые вы получаете и тратите ни на что. Не надо говорить, молчать надо.

----------


## Норбу

Я считаю так.... пока не сделал Нендро ко всем сложным и воообще серьезным практикам не приступаю.... возможно я не прав, но считаю что без Нендро это смотриться несколько самонадеяно.... а так практика предполагаю являеться очень действенной и сильной!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Не надо говорить, надо молчать и делать, тогда сила накопится, а если получить переживание и выговорить его , разложить по полочкам , систематизировать, то оно силу потеряет.


Про "выговорить переживание" - это смешно, переживания недвойственны, а слова двойственны, так как их (переживания) можно выговорить? Это раз. А во-вторых, общение (сиречь публичное обдумывание Дхармы, как я понимаю, по крайней мере,  свою деятельность на форуме) не предполагает "выговаривания переживаний", ИМХО. И даже если вы будете настаивать на "выговаривании", я мужественно откажусь.




> Не надо говорить, молчать надо.


Что вам самой мешает это делать?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я считаю так.... пока не сделал Нендро ко всем сложным и воообще серьезным практикам не приступаю.... возможно я не прав, но считаю что без Нендро это смотриться несколько самонадеяно.... а так практика предполагаю являеться очень действенной и сильной!


Это имелось в виду по умолчанию, так что речь не об этом, а о более конкретных вещах. А если говорить о неготовности к практике, то, скорее, интересно, в чем конкретно сгостоит неготовность. "Я не сделал нендро" - это в другой тред, про нендро. 

А вообще сильна у россиян отрицательная аргументация, они всегда ее активнее проявляют. Нет бы сказать "Да вот мысли всякие левые посещают, жаден я и самолюбив, вот и не готов", так нет, "лучше" сказать "Не сделал, не имею, не помню, не знаю". Просто положительные формулировки всегда плодотворнее для работы со своим умом, потому говорят о том, что человек замечает что-то в себе, принимает это как часть своей жизни, а отрицаетльные - о том, что человек что-то отрицает в себе, не приемлет. Сорри за психоэкскурс, но второй случай по существу больше подходит для практики пути Сутр, пути отречения. Ну, а поскольку чод - мероприятие тантрическое, просьба высказываться в положительном ключе...

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Нандзед Дорже]

Что вам самой мешает это делать?[/QUOT
 Да ничто ей не мешает. Вона наговорила 3980 сообщений на БФ, и теперь уже "почти молчит"( впереди только Ёрш, но ему "по статусу положено"). Наговорилас всласть, пообучала других "говорению" на БФ, теперь обучает 
"молчанию", а как жеж иначе то? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Да ничто ей не мешает. Вона наговорила 3980 сообщений на БФ, и теперь уже "почти молчит"( впереди только Ёрш, но ему "по статусу положено"). Наговорилас всласть, пообучала других "говорению" на БФ, теперь обучает 
> "молчанию", а как жеж иначе то?


Дык как раз стоит прислушаться к опыту "ветеранов", знают что говорят  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Дык как раз стоит прислушаться к опыту "ветеранов", знают что говорят


 Так , я вообще, "молчун" по сравнению с Уллой, у неё в день -2.59 сообщений, а у меня-0.77. Обещаю снизить этот показатель к концу года до -0.2. сообщений в день. :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Так , я вообще, "молчун" по сравнению с Уллой, у неё в день -2.59 сообщений, а у меня-0.77. Обещаю снизить этот показатель к концу года до -0.2. сообщений в день.:d


Ну, у вас ещё всё впереди!
Всё это конечно ужасно весело. Я бывает посмотрю на БФ, подумаю о самаях, и бывает, то плачу то смеюсь, мда :]

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Развлечемся маленько арифметикой  :Smilie: 




> Так , я вообще, "молчун" по сравнению с Уллой, у неё в день -2.59 сообщений, а у меня-0.77. Обещаю снизить этот показатель к концу года до -0.2. сообщений в день.


Ну что, братан, как говорится, никто ни за что никого не тянул. :Smilie:  Считаем. 626 сообщений по 0.77 в день, стало быть на форуме ты уже 813 дней. До конца года 154 дня. 813+154=967. Чтобы показатель стал 0.2 надо, чтобы сообщений было 967х0.2=193 (округленно). 626-193=433. Стало быть для выполнения обещанного тебе надобно удалить на 433 сообщения больше, чем ты решишь написать до конца года. Неплохое обязательство, однако. Без помощи модераторов не обойтись.  :Smilie:  Иначе низочот  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Да, блин, лоханулся. Ну беда у меня с арифмитикой. Что поделать. Ну ладно что-нить придумаем. Голь на выдумку хитра.

----------


## ullu

> Про "выговорить переживание" - это смешно, переживания недвойственны, а слова двойственны, так как их (переживания) можно выговорить? Это раз. А во-вторых, общение (сиречь публичное обдумывание Дхармы, как я понимаю, по крайней мере,  свою деятельность на форуме) не предполагает "выговаривания переживаний", ИМХО. И даже если вы будете настаивать на "выговаривании", я мужественно откажусь.


я вот тоже курить все никак не брошу. и столько объективных причин обычно находится...

----------


## ullu

> Сообщение от Нандзед Дорже
> 
> 
> Что вам самой мешает это делать?
> 
> 
>  Да ничто ей не мешает. Вона наговорила 3980 сообщений на БФ, и теперь уже "почти молчит"( впереди только Ёрш, но ему "по статусу положено"). Наговорилас всласть, пообучала других "говорению" на БФ, теперь обучает 
> "молчанию", а как жеж иначе то?


Я что-то плохое посоветовала?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Долго не был, теперь прочел, но думал недолго. Первое, что приходит по поводу общения (по крайней мере, читая последние посты по теме (а они вовсе не по теме) - непродуктивно общаться. Вот удалился прогуляться по Дальнему Востоку на десяток дней, глядь, а тут уже Сэм про самайи бубнит еt cetera （не в обиду Сэму). Перефразируя песню - "хорошо что уехал...". На расстоянии двух недель "е-сайленс" разговоры здесь становится странно видеть (безо всяких высокомысленных идей про самайи).

----------


## PampKin Head

А прикольно продолжить дискуссию через 16 лет! )

----------


## Шенпен

Иных уж нет.

----------


## ТаяЛит

Давайте сходим к ним на кладбища  :Mad:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Представляю, - как бы выглядела бы заявка в Минюст на официальную регистрацию буддийской группы, которая собирается сидеть на кладбищах.

----------


## ТаяЛит

https://vajratool.wordpress.com/2010...east-and-west/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Представляю, - как бы выглядела бы заявка в Минюст на официальную регистрацию буддийской группы, которая собирается сидеть на кладбищах.


а нет необходимости на человечьи кладбища ходить... аутентично выглядят скотомогильники

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> а нет необходимости на человечьи кладбища ходить... аутентично выглядят скотомогильники


жена потом домой пустит ?
или заставит в хлорке отмачиваться с головой ?

----------


## Aion

> жена потом домой пустит ?


Тяжела и неказиста жизнь и смерть криптошактиста...

----------

